# Your Favorite Fish (2008)



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok guys......show me what you got. We change from year to year, so putting that aside........ Just one kind of fish will hold your attention thru the years,over all the rest.. No,. I like to catch them all. This is "hard core time". Bass......Walleye...Muskie......N.Pike.......Crappies.......Catfish. Which is it? That fish that you loose sleep over....dream about.... spend more of your hard earned money on than all of the rest..... Yes Guy's, That fish that you are totally "OBSESSED With". Make me Proud to to know just what "finny........"splashy" fish.....drives you "MAD"..........good fishin......


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

BASS......duh. is there anything else???

haha........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya! Got to be the eyes I ate last night!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im with ya jig.. EYES!!! theres something about those fish


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bass...hands down


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Walleye hands down. Love to fish for that family, be it walleye, saugeye, sauger or perch! And good eatin'.......................................


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got a new addiction- STRIPERS! fished in Rhode Island twice in 07-I WANT A 50#!!!! here in ohio its eye


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

no doubt muskellunge..everything else is just bait.....


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Here in Ohio and most other typical reservoirs: Bass

On certain lakes and rivers: Stripers!! Nothin' like hooking into a 35lber when he's in the mood to go deep  

Bob


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I love the walleye and perch for eating. But, I'm a pig. I want immediate, on going gratification. SO, give me the crappie in the spring. When I get enough of them in the freezer to give me at least a taste of fresh fish during the winter, I go after the walleye and perch. 

I've fished from here to the mountains of New York, the boundry waters of Minnesota, Minsesota lakes, Michigan, and Kentucky but I just love catching a bunch of fish when I go out. Crappie do that even though I often catch and release.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Bass - Bass - and more bass.

Hopelessly addicted since the age of 13...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

perch....hahaha just kiddin . thats a pretty easy question being i grew up on skeeter ...WALLEYE of course. but now its the big lake erie walleyes. i fished erie walleye when i was younger too, but now i can go when i want, not wait for someone elses boat and tag along.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well all who know me on here can answer this for me!!  Saugeye all the way walleye as well,but since i usually fish central Ohio lakes and rivers Saugeyes. But love those Erie walleyes as well!! Oh yeah have been known to try for Crappies as well!!


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pike...in particular BIG pike....i like the challenge of finding a big one


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Guys you know Ill fish for about anything that swims. I WALL I you need to start fishin WB. At least you get the best of both worlds and then some. Dont know of too many lakes in Ohio that offer such a wide variety.


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

I inherited a boat last year (19' bow rider) that had sat for 3 1/2 years uncovered and unprotected. I had briefly thought about getting a lake erie boat before, but, not seriously.

The boat turned into a fun project with my two nephews and after about 5 weeks of repair work we were ready to take it out. 

First trip was perchin'. 4 of us limited in 1 hr. and 45 minutes with the smallest keeper 8 inches and lots of jumbos on ultra-light tackle. My favorite fish became perch.

Last trip of the year we decided to chase some walleye out of Vermillion. Terrible day with 4-6 waves and stained water. No-one was hooking up as I heard on the radio. Then my buddy boated a nice 3 1/2 lb walleye and then my nephew boated a 16 inch White bass. After 2 more hours of nothing, I hooked into a 27" 7 1/2 lb walleye.

Now my favorite has to be the eyes when casting or drifting (don't care for trolling, I like to be more personal with the fish).


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

For fun, Bass hands down... for dinner, eyes & perch.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Mmmmmm, 
1. Dream About Northern Pike [ Seriously I Have Dreams About Fishing For Pike , Only Fish I've Had Dreams About]
2. Spend Would Have To Be Eyes Cause I Bought A Boat Years Ago & All That Goes With It.
3.Bows Cause Of The Frustration They Gave Me Over My Inability For So Long To Catch Any.
4. I Think It Will Be Smallies This Year . Haven't Caught Any In A Few Years & Want That 6lb Monkey Off My Back ! :b


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If I run a recapitulation sheet, based on boat cost and all expenses, over a 5 year span I find that walleye and perch cost me about $38.33 per lb. And that is based on 300 lbs. usable fish per year and contributing costs donated by guests. Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass, Pike, and Muskie tend to pose an infinite cost as their return is strictly pleasure, albeit an immeasureable value it still appears, on paper, as a loss. I do find, however, that Talipia advertised at Cosco at $5.99 lb, taking travel costs into consideration with depreciating factors in regards to other necessary groceries gathered at the same time of acquisition, costs about $6.50 lb. I have to say it's Talipa hands down.
Sure would like to catch one of those Talipia bastards on a fishing rod.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Big old nothern pike out of the hoga' no doubt!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Obsessed? Maybe!

*Catfish*
*Catfish*
*Catfish*


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Something about hooking into a steelhead with 6lb test as they race downstream peeling line.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Smallmouth all the way!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I can not believe you guys , not one of you said CRAPPIES........ my pick of the litter.........when you bring 25 to 30 big crappies home and half are Fish Ohio.. now that is some good fishing and good eating. See all of you on the water...spring is just around the corner.
GOOD FISHING GUYS :F


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

As a kid I fished for bass due to availability. Up until last year it has been eyes all the way. But now. as esox62 said, MUSKIE. All the rest is just bait.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

im a bass,and steelheader,but i have to say steel.nothing like a steel running down river as you have to chase it.then they go airborne reverse and head towards you into the trees and somehow u land it.or a steel in a snowstorm when you can hardly see the river.


----------



## Rockfish41 (Sep 28, 2007)

my first love is stripers then [email protected]


----------



## Rockfish41 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love catching stripe bass.my next pick would have to be walleyes and saugeyes


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

CRAPPY. Why? Because I catch a little of everything while fishing for them.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

When it's my time to leave this place! I want to wake up as a BASS!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

.........browns....big browns


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

all of them!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I appreciate each species for different reasons. The King Salmon in Lake Michigan is an all time favorite. You get the fight and the food. Walleyes are great too but on Erie it gets rather repetitive. Steelies are always fun. Like I said all are special in their own way. As long as I'm out there I don't really mind any of them. Seems like there's a fish for every season.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Bonefish
(hands down not even close the most exciting fish a guy can catch)

Smallmouth

Steelhead

Tough to beat a cooler full of crappie and walleye for the table.


I'm not picky


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You Lunder you hit the nail on the head, happens everytime.
GOOD FISHING GUYS...........


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

spring and summer walleye at erie. and any other time big gills on a bobber i still love it.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

It would have to be Saugeyes. Trying to figure out where they are roaming at on any giving day keeps you guessing.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hybrid Stripers


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Definitely bass for me. I actually think you can make 'em taste pretty good, but I'm strictly catch and release on public waters. I'll keep some at my honey hole every time because there is very little fishing pressure.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I like catching salmon. BUT I fish for what ever bites


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I,m gonna have to say Walleye...


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't caught any yet this year. Grumble... Grumble... Stupid weather not cooperating. Grumble... Grumble...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

only one comes to mind, SALMON, hands down. Caught Large bass, walleye, northern and musky, and have never had anyone of them rip off 300-400 feet of line before I could get the rod out of the rod holder.
Triple-j


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Steelies their is no fight like it. But ive heard of a little fish in the Ohio river called Hybrids I would love to get my hands on, maybe this year.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

The One said:


> Something about hooking into a steelhead with 6lb test as they race downstream peeling line.


one question, where do you find them. oh and what do you catch them on?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

castmaster they are in the Grand River and any river that runs into Erie right now. Egg sax, jig and a maggot. pm me if you need help.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

panfish all the way. I like catching numbers better than bigger fish. On the flip side, fly fishing for salmon is my second.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

It's not really an obsession. It's more of a love/hate relationship. I love it when they're biting and I hate it when they're not.


----------



## leroy147 (Jan 17, 2008)

saugeye/walleyes all the way. notning in the world like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You folks are gonna think I'm nuts, but (IMHO) the toughest trophy fish in Ohio....
A 12" bluegill!! I want to get mine on a fly rod! I've been obsessed with this for as long as I can remember...have caught a bunch of 10 inchers, a few 11s, but no 12 incher......YET!
Mike


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i would have to say #1steel 
followed closely by a tie for second with sm and muskie
middle of the line i would say cats and panfisn
I do not care for fishing for bass or walleye
bass i am spoiled by 100+ on private ponds and walleye to me are only good for table fair. Timid biters, not much fighters and down right frustrating. Now this opinion by no means that I don't spend countless hours on the lake chasing walleye and bass....
O ya how could i forget my obsession for pike i spent countless hours figuring them out on the cuyohoga.... I just moved on after the giant muskie but Pike have to rank up there probably right behind skis and sm
but i do also love catching fish even if its carp...thats fun at the wallborn spillway catch 100 lbs of fish in 20 mins its entertaining even if it is carp


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I was confused by Dan's post....... got almost to the end before I saw the magic word "PIKE". I've picked up some really good info from Dan and other OGF pike guys.

If you have not guessed, my passion is PIKE. 

Of course there are other species that have sidetracked me seriously over the years:

Steelhead - Ohio has one of the best fisheries anywhwere
Flathead Catfish - Opportunity for 40+ lb fish in Ohio
Musky - Basically Pike on steroids
Walleye - The spring run on the Maumee/Sandusky can be a blast


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

anything with TEETH!!! my pb eye is 11 1/2#...pike is 22 1/2#...still working on the BIG muskie!!! my best was a dink around 20" at saltfork years ago!!!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe that none of you guys have mentioned that hard fighting, rod bending, drag burning terror of Lake Erie. The Seephead. Not my favorite, but fun to catch when the eyes aren't biting. Walleye is the favorite with steelies 2d. But they're all fun to catch. Gotta love mother Erie as you don't always know what's on the end of the line until you can see it. I've had walleye that fought like sheephead and visa versa. I've had FO eyes that came in like a log and 20" fish that I thought for sure were FO's.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

SMELT, I am surprised there were not more people on here that say smelt. Just kidding, I have to go with the ever elusive Walleye.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Smallmouth..


----------



## RobThree (Nov 7, 2007)

Smallmouth.

Fierce, not terribly finicky... and I don't ever think I caught smallmouth where I wasn't surrounded by beautiful scenery. Wading in shorts and sandals, casting to smallmouth. That's my happy place.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

im going to have to go with bass just because you can catch them whereever.


----------



## saugeyemaster13 (Feb 12, 2008)

saugeye of course. Followed by largemouth bass then the hard fighting wiper.


----------



## rod-n-gun (Feb 12, 2008)

i agree with ohituber big gillls are FUN to catch on a fly rod but honestly any fish is a favorite i just love fishing


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I like catching Flathead Catfish, but this is a rare opportunity for me. So in turn my vote would have to go to the Channel Catfish.......TightLines!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Target anything with teeth. Mainly eyes. My most memorable fish was catching a Native brookie in the North Georgian Mountians. Stream wasn't much wider than four feet in the area i caught her. It was only one fish but a very special one to me.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

MirrocraftMike........Man oh Man did you sum up your post..........with a hit right out of the park. Thanks guy....... Jon Sr.


----------



## deeznumbnutz (Jan 28, 2008)

Anything else is just practice........


----------



## saugeye (Apr 10, 2004)

no question....EYES


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

After last year I'm gonna have to say muskie. There is no timid biting there.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Overall, this year, I'm focused on Permit.









In Ohio I'm looking for a fish-ohio river smallie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Flatheads, Saugeyes, and Smallies seems like a good combination any day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never had a fish humble me as much as a big Flathead in the middle of the night.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Largemouth and crappie!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Steelhead, being it was my first year for them and I did a lot of learning. Followed closely by river smallie.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

mrphish42 said:


> MirrocraftMike........Man oh Man did you sum up your post..........with a hit right out of the park. Thanks guy....... Jon Sr.


Thanks mrphish
Great thread you started here. 3 weeks old with 70 replies and over 2400 hits. Usually takes someone getting bashed or some contraversy to get this much attention .  LOL


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

smalleye down by the newcler plant .they shake there heads and bust the water


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

MirrocraftMike.......I didn't quite think of what you pointed out......Since I am newer to this site.......But read it for the last couple( 2 1/2) years a as a guest and used it as therapy after recovering from a heart attack..Felt I would like to give something back....Wrote outdoor articles (small papers) have devoted one heck of my life to fishing and it's knowledge( which I still learn every day) and know and believe that everyone should share things and not set back......offer nothing....... then jump in and rip every thing or any thing someone else posts, just because they dont see it their way....Great guys here...... I totally enjoy them all and I'am glad for the chance to relate to them also....Hope I make a few friends along the way..... good fishin season to you.......and THANKS for the words again.......Jon Sr.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

esox62 said:


> no doubt muskellunge..everything else is just bait.....


Flatheads.... everything else is just bait


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

reeldirty1 said:


> smalleye down by the newcler plant .they shake there heads and bust the water


lol what???


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

he he yea them there smalleyes is brainfood ?


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

i cant pick one smallys, eyes, musky I just dont know ok eyes love the way they shake there heads .and yummy to


----------

